# Bachelor Praktikum - Welcher Informatikbereich ist besser?



## AlanHorman (9. März 2018)

Als Bachelor Medieninformatiker stehe ich kurz davor scheinfrei zu werden.
Ich habe da allerdings folgendes Problem:
Ich liebe Videogames, meine Stärken sind *Webprogrammierung, Android Entwicklung, WebGL, Python, C++*,* Algorithmen* und* OpenGL*.
Meine Interessen sind *Virtual- und Augmented Reality*, sowie *Maschinelles Lernen* und *Deep Learning*.

Ich habe von Kollegen gehört (kann es aber nicht sagen, ob das Wahr ist), dass der Virtual Reality Bereich schwer umkämpft sein soll. Die würden nur die Besten der Besten nehmen.
In der Spielindustrie soll man als Informatiker nicht viel verdienen, interessieren würde mich der Bereich trotzdem.

Wenn ich ein Praktikum in eines dieser Bereich wählen würde, z.B. Virtual Reality, hätte ich auch Chancen im Bereich Maschinelles Lernen oder Deep Learning zu arbeiten?

In welchem Bereich verdient man eurer Meinung nach am Besten?

Als gelernter Informatiker hat man eigentlich überall gute Chancen einen Job zu finden, aber ich habe Bedenken, dass ich das falsche Praktikum mit der falschen Vertiefung wähle.


----------



## sheel (9. März 2018)

Hi

zuerst einmal, ein "falsches" Praktikum ist nicht das Ende. Niemand sagt dass man dann den Rest vom Leben nichts anderes machen kann.

Und zu den Auswahlkriterien ... nur der Gehalt spielt eine Rolle?
=> Wenn man gut ist kann man in jedem der Bereiche gut verdienen. Das wird dir bei der Auswahl nicht helfen, aber so ist es.

Ja, die Spieleindustrie hat den Ruf, durchschnittlich etwas unterbezahlt zu sein.

... niemand wird die die Zukunft vorhersagen können, ob du in deiner Wahl glücklich wirst. Aber nochmal, ein Praktium ist nicht das Ende der Welt. Und viele Sachen aus den ersten Arbeitsmonaten werden in "jedem" software-bezogenen Beruf wichtig sein.

Sonstiges:


> Ich liebe Videogames, meine Stärken sind Webprogrammierung, Android Entwicklung, WebGL, Python, C++, Algorithmen und OpenGL.
> Meine Interessen sind Virtual- und Augmented Reality, sowie Maschinelles Lernen und Deep Learning.


Ziemlich breit, oberflächlich, und redundant. Klingt etwas nach "ich kenn mich mit Autos, Booten, und Benzinmotoren aus, und damit kann ich fahren und sitzend fahren".
Schreib sowas besser nicht in Bewerbungen. Weg mit dem "Algorithmen", Deep Learning ist ein Teil von Maschinellem Learning, Webprogrammierung ist viel zu ungenau, usw., und pass deine Liste der Zielfirma an.


----------



## AlanHorman (9. März 2018)

sheel hat gesagt.:


> zuerst einmal, ein "falsches" Praktikum ist nicht das Ende. Niemand sagt dass man dann den Rest vom Leben nichts anderes machen kann.



Wenn das so wäre, dann könnte ich z.B. ein Praktikum als Android-Entwickler machen und wenn ich aber privat schon an Virtual Reality Projekten gearbeitet habe und ich es in der Bewerbung als Portfolio angebe, dann hätte ich immer noch gute Karten.



sheel hat gesagt.:


> Ziemlich breit, oberflächlich, und redundant. Klingt etwas nach "ich kenn mich mit Autos, Booten, und Benzinmotoren aus, und damit kann ich fahren und sitzend fahren".
> Schreib sowas besser nicht in Bewerbungen. Weg mit dem "Algorithmen", Deep Learning ist ein Teil von Maschinellem Learning, Webprogrammierung ist viel zu ungenau, usw., und pass deine Liste der Zielfirma an.



Danke für den Hinweis! Werde ich machen. Wollte mich auch nur kurz und knackig in meinem Post äußern.
Webprogrammieren ist auch zu ungenau. Ich hätte sowas wie Backend-Entwickler oder Webentwickler schreiben sollen.
Und Programmiersprachkenntnisse sagen nichts aus, solange man damit keine programmierte Software entwickelt hat.


----------

